# WTB Torrington handlebars



## jacdan98 (Feb 18, 2013)

WTB Torrington handlebars I perfer 21 to 23"

sincerely,

jack


----------



## bricycle (Feb 18, 2013)

What style Jack?


----------



## jacdan98 (Feb 18, 2013)

Crossbrace Handlebars . Anyone?


----------



## jacdan98 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Torrington handlebars*

Still looking for Torrington handlebars any shape but not pitted.          

jack


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 12, 2013)

I have a pair of pre war wide ones......?

Not cheap, though.....


----------



## bricycle (Mar 12, 2013)

yea, tell us how nice the need to be. they can go for $50 to $200.


----------



## jacdan98 (Mar 12, 2013)

Like this one PM me a price and pic View attachment 87997


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 12, 2013)

*22"*


----------



## bricycle (Mar 12, 2013)

The pic you are showing would be about $175. I only have one pair that nice, and I need them.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 12, 2013)

I'd rather keep mine..............


----------



## jacdan98 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Torrington handlebars*

Still looking no one has any extra bars?


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2013)

I just sold 2 bars... now I'm out.


----------



## Iverider (Mar 13, 2013)

You own the pair pictured Bri!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2013)

lol!  ...oh yea, I see the tiny tweak on the crossbar!


----------

